# Toro GM1600 Decision



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Help me decide on which one to purchase.

2005 - light kit, wheels, catcher, fully serviced ready to mow - $1800-$2000
2007 - light kit, wheels, catcher, fully serviced ready to mow - $2500
2013 - wheels, catcher, fully serviced ready to mow - $2500 + ~$400 shipping

or spend about $500 on one (older model not sure on year)that's been sitting for years and don't know anything about it?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I may be wrong but those prices seem crazy. $2k for a 14 year old mower?


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Cory said:


> I may be wrong but those prices seem crazy. $2k for a 14 year old mower?


Yeah local dealer is proud of their machines that come off lease.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ox1574 I may pay it if it came with some kind of warranty, at least 1 year. But if it's being sold as is I don't think I could drop that kind of money on something so old.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

I just purchased a 2011 toro Greensmaster 1600 in March with transport wheels, lights and basket 2700 hours for $975 plus shipping 
Ready to mow. The prices your dealer has seem high and I believe you can get a better deal elsewhere. I am very much a person that needs to put my hands on the product before I buy. But I would not hesitate to buy another mower and have it shipped. It does add to the cost. These mowers are built solid and last a long time. I have spoke to many mechanics and they say the Kawasaki motor doesn't fail
Good luck, be patient, it took me a year to find a 1600. my local dealer wanted $3500 plus


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

How many hours on the 2013? I think it has a display on it?


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> How many hours on the 2013? I think it has a display on it?


At least 650 hours.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

It not a bad price at all


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah at those prices, I would definitely pay the extra to get the 2013. Lot less time for it to be jacked around and not taken care of vs the others. With that being said... I would keep an eye on the Weeks auctions. I know one just ended yesterday, but there will be more. And you could get a much better price, although it may require a little cost in getting it in tip top shape. I paid right at $600 for mine (JD260SL) at the February auction, after fees and tax. Then maybe $200ish to get it in ready to mow shape, including a reel grind. It's hard being patient to find the right mower at the right price, but it can be done...


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

I've always wondered if it's common to pay $1k-2k for a reel mower online. It seems like there are a couple sellers on ebay that source used greensmowers, go through them and then sell them in this price range. Just seems like a lot of money for a 10-15 year old piece of equipment.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

$1-2000 is not a lot of money for a machine maintained by golf mechanics after having been purchased new for $10,000.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> $1-2000 is not a lot of money for a machine maintained by golf mechanics after having been purchased new for $10,000.


+1


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

If I were to spend $2k I would try to get something like this one: http://www.mtidistributing.com/mtipreowned/product/toro-greensmaster-1600-7/


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

If you can buy one from a top tier course in the area directly that's your best bet. Just like buying a used car you know if that guy took care of it nor not once you feel him out.

If you've ever talked with the supers at different courses you know they are all different. The guy they hired at the par 3 is different than the guy at Augusta. Same for mechanics.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> If you can buy one from a top tier course in the area directly that's your best bet. Just like buying a used car you know if that guy took care of it nor not once you feel him out.
> 
> If you've ever talked with the supers at different courses you know they are all different. The guy they hired at the par 3 is different than the guy at Augusta. Same for mechanics.


You never know, the guy maintaining 20 year-old greensmowers (practically antiques in that application) at your local course might have a leg up on guys wiping down brand-new OEM sponsored equipment at Augusta. Same with the supers, having a limited technology set, budget, and natural soil ("push-up") greens commands creative agronomy to achieve acceptable results. Augusta is the big sandbox with all the latest tech AND toys. As long as the sun rises in the east, they're going to look and play phenomenal.

Bear with me as I watch golf on TV from an entirely alternative perspective. When I see them running 12 fairwair mowers 2-3x a day during tournament play, cutting them in a single pass in a matter of minutes, I'm not thinking to myself, "That's so impressive that they get the same aftercut appearance from 60 cutting units!" It more along the lines of "F$&@ Me! Who DOES that?" :lol: Augusta, that's who!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Mastermech, good point.

I've found the small time guys really have a bead on what's fundamentally important. They dont spend much time on the micromanagement of diminishing returns.


----------

